# 942 Caller ID issue



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

Caller ID works BUT it is inconsistant.

When I recieve calls from cell phones they show up on my phones caller ID just fine but the 942 shows the information as unavailable or it shows the name incorrectly but the right number.


Just in case it makes a dif....my phone company is SBC


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

It hasn't worked even one time on either of my 942s. It was working 100% on my old 921s.


----------



## M492A (Nov 18, 2004)

Paradox-sj said:


> ... calls ... show up on my phone's caller ID just fine but the 942 shows the information as Unavailable or it shows the name incorrectly but the right number.


Same here, with Vonage.


----------



## Jerry 42 (Feb 25, 2003)

One 942 caller ID works almost all the time, second 942 caller ID worked for a few times then stopped working. Both 942 are set up same way, 2 DSL filters in series so its strange. Never have any caller ID issues with 811s


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Guys, please email (NOT PM) me your contact information (phone numbers, email addresses, names). One of the Dish engineers wants to contact you regarding the callerid problems.


----------



## M492A (Nov 18, 2004)

Jerry 42 said:


> ... 2 DSL filters in series ...


Jerry - Do you have POTS, DSL, or broadband phone service? If one of the latter two, does your 942 call out sucessfully with the filters?


----------



## Jerry 42 (Feb 25, 2003)

M492A said:


> Jerry - Do you have POTS, DSL, or broadband phone service? If one of the latter two, does your 942 call out sucessfully with the filters?


I have Verizon DSL. I have not order a PPV with the 942 yet but I have done the phone test/check and the 942 indicated it worked.


----------



## BillM (Apr 27, 2005)

I have Vonage, and an RCA wireless phone adapter, and caller ID seems to work fine for me on the 942. Oddly, when I first connected everything up, I was not getting caller ID, but when I disconnected the phone cord to the old 508, things started working immediately.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

sampatterson said:


> It hasn't worked even one time on either of my 942s. It was working 100% on my old 921s.


Funny, I had just the opposite expierence. Worked maybe 5% of the time on my 921, so fare 100% of the time on my 942.


----------



## PROXUS (Apr 26, 2005)

There is a time when Caller ID doesn't work at all but I would say 80% of the time, everything is fine. No problems with CID content either.


----------



## Jerry 42 (Feb 25, 2003)

Any new info on 942 Caller ID issue?

E-mailed Mark as requested but no response from Dish.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I haven't heard anything back, either.


----------



## Jerry 42 (Feb 25, 2003)

Went out and got a rat shack DSL filters to replace RCA models. Want to see if different mfg will work better with 942 (I can return to R Shack within 30 days if it is no help). 

Got a call late afternoon from Dish tech regarding the caller ID issue. He said Dish is working on the problem. My case is strange as one 942 works and the other does not using same filters and phone line. Agreed the filter switch is worth a try. I'm to e-mail him after I do the filter switch and test what happens tomorrow. Last resort would be switching the locations of the 942s. That requires a lot of getting behind cabinets unplugging and plugging - but if it helps Dish reslove problem I will do it and report. 

As they say stay tuned


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Thanks (from me and from Dish) Jerry.


----------



## Jerry 42 (Feb 25, 2003)

I seem to have found a work around yesterday and advised Dish rep. But before posting it I want to make sure it works for a few days. 

Mark - e-mailed you what was sent to Dish.


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

I dont think there is one issue here.....as I do NOT have DSL and I am seeing mt orgianlly stated problem.

I hope they are not coming at this that it is DSL customer specific


----------



## M492A (Nov 18, 2004)

Paradox-sj said:


> I hope they are not coming at this that it is DSL customer specific


I don't believe they are. I spoke with them earlier this week about this and they are aware that it works equally as inconsistently with Vonage.

I _might _ bet that if they fix it for one, it'll be fixed for all.


----------



## Jerry 42 (Feb 25, 2003)

Hopefully, as M482A said, if they can find the caller ID fix for DSL they can apply that knowlege / fix to non DSL and other phone service. 

I am not a tech guy so I just passed what I found worked as a fix on to Dish. Perhaps the Dish engineers can figure out the tech reason it fixed the problem and apply it for everyone. 

PS The fix has been working for 1 1/2 days now so I hope it's perminent but time will tell.


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

My caller ID has been working flawlessly with DSL since I got my 942 - until tonight. I checked my caller ID log, and it has exactly 50 entries and none have been deleted since I set up my 942. From what I read in the bug reporting thread, toggling the caller ID on and off, or clearing the list should restore my caller ID. Is this a confirmed bug?

For my DSL, I have an "Outdoor POTS Splitter" at my phone demarc. It's about a $30 but it works much better than the little plug-in filters - and you only need one. Similar to this http://www.hometech.com/techwire/dsl.html#SU-649A1


----------



## Thinman (May 17, 2005)

My Caller ID has never worked with my 942. I use one of the wireless phone jacks to keep my receiver hook up. System check says phone connection is good.


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

Update-

What fails everytime is when I recieve a call from a cell phone that is opperating out of its area code...

i.e.: My family and I live in San Jose my inlaws live in San Diego...when ever my female who cell phone is local to the 408 area code calls me from San Diego which is 619 it can identify the caller info BUT the home phone callier ID can as well as my cell phone caller ID...

Hope this helps


----------



## srickard (May 11, 2005)

I have had my 942 for about a month now. The caller id feature worked fine for about a week and then intermittently for a while. It has not worked at all for over a week. The 942 is connected to a standard phone line. 942 Phone check indicates phone is opperational. I have cleared history, rebooted, etc., but nothing seems to help. This is my only remaining problem. The legacy switch problem (I have SW21's) was fixed with L224.


----------



## edub52 (Mar 27, 2005)

Caller ID is also working intermittently for me as well. POTS line, so nothing funky for the receiver to deal with. Running L225. Did the same basic steps as srickard did.


----------



## Justin (May 15, 2005)

Caller ID is also not working... DSL Line (Nortel 1-Meg Modem with Filter on it). It is my secondary DSL connection as I mostly use my ADSL2+ line. I can try removing the DSL from that line to see if it helps - any other suggestions?


----------



## Tom-Tx (May 23, 2005)

Caller ID definitely does not work as well for me as it did on the 500 series receivers I had. On the 942, I get "Out of Area" and no other info whereas on the 500 series, I would get the full info from the same callers. I have a standard phone line.


----------



## bookwalk (May 10, 2005)

Can anyone summarize the Caller ID problem--why is it happening--is it a software or hardware issue? When do the engineers expect a fix? I am amazed that this is not a sticky item--as it is consistent and seems to be no improvement in sight--the L226 software upgrade actually seemed to have knocked my Caller ID completely out.


----------



## cruzer (May 16, 2005)

Just a lttle FYI for anyonewho thinks their Caller ID sometimes works and other times doesn't, like mine:

I just read on the Dish website, in the support section, that Caller ID will only work when viewing satellite channels (not local channels). Also, Caller ID messaging will not show on screen during an Event Timer set to record. This is to prevent the Caller ID information from being recorded to your tape.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

If they have that info on their site, it's wrong, unless they're talking about a VCR event timer...CallerID works just fine (for me) when tuned to OTA channels, and I have it popup all the time when recording DVR events.


----------



## Jerry 42 (Feb 25, 2003)

Thank you cruzer for the info.

I don't understand why can't Dish 942 can not show caller ID info when viewing OTA channels as well as Satellite channels - other than Dish wants you to pay for Sat locals. IMO while the caller ID info should not be recorded on HD, but why can't the caller ID display the info if a call comes in during play back. 

I know I ask simple uninformed questions but to me it seems that as the 942 specs say the 942 displays caller ID info - it should display caller ID info every time a call comes in when you are watching any channel or viewing a play back. 

Just my opinion.


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

Jerry,

I agree with Mark. My 942 not only shows caller ID on OTA and when recording events, it even shows it when you are in the dish pointing screen.


----------



## Jerry 42 (Feb 25, 2003)

Bichon, I would agree with anything Mark says but - as you may have noted from earlier posts by me and other there is a problem with caller ID and the 942s. In my case caller ID some times works and some times does not - I have Verizon DSL and two DSL fitlers in series on each 942 phone line. It's nice to know that if it does work it will do as you and Mark noted. I just want it to work every time.


----------



## Tom-Tx (May 23, 2005)

All I know is that Caller ID worked a lot better on my 500 series receiver than on the 942!
At this point it seems as if Caller ID stopped working altogether on my 942.


----------



## srickard (May 11, 2005)

I did this to get Caller ID working again: I went to setup turned it off. Exited the menu. Went back to Setup and turned it back on. It has been working ever since (several days now). It works on both sat and OTA. I don't know why I didn't try this before...


----------



## bookwalk (May 10, 2005)

srickard said:


> I did this to get Caller ID working again: I went to setup turned it off. Exited the menu. Went back to Setup and turned it back on. It has been working ever since (several days now). It works on both sat and OTA. I don't know why I didn't try this before...


I will definitely try this--my caller ID has NOT worked AT ALL since the L226 upgrade. By "turning off" you mean, disabling the Caller ID, not the entire 942? Did you do this from TV1 or TV 2? Does it matter? Or both?


----------



## srickard (May 11, 2005)

My 942 is in single user mode. I have never used the 2nd remote. And yes, I just reset the caller id (caller id off, exit menu, enter menu, then caller id on), not the receiver. It still sometimes misses a call but works most times. I don't expect it to last, but until the problem is fixed by Dish, it will have to do. Otherwise my 942 works fine. The only other problem I have had was the legacy switch problem but that was fixed in L224.


----------



## Justin (May 15, 2005)

Mine worked once since I got my 942 about 2 months ago... I have DSL and have tried it with the DSL connected, filtered, unfiltered, connected and unconnected... Any ideas?


----------



## Jerry 42 (Feb 25, 2003)

This is just a guess based on trying various things I tried - including 3 yes 3 DHL filters in line, turning caller ID off and then back on. It just seems that the "issue" a/k/a problem has something to do with the nightly down load. If caller ID is working most times it stops working the next day. Likewise sometimes if it is not working it will start working the next day. But it is not guaranteed to work or not work the next day. Therefore it would seem to be a software "issue".


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

Caller ID has worked flawlessly for me..


----------



## kermit24 (Jun 22, 2005)

I have a 921 with Verizon DSL, and my caller ID works less than 50% of the time. I have filters installed. My 811 worked perfictly and so does my 322. Is there a fix for the problem?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Other than trying multiple filters in the same line, unfortunately no.


----------



## Jerry 42 (Feb 25, 2003)

Kermit24

I also have Verizon DSL and the same problem. I have changed filter brands and have used 3 filters in line (between wall jack and each 942). However 942 Caller ID still does not work every time. One other but expensive choice - I got a talking Caller ID answer machine with 2 separate stations that also announce the caller ID name from Costco. Between the 942s and the talking Caller ID phones I now have full use of Caller ID


----------



## gregleg (Jan 4, 2004)

I don't have DSL at all (cable modem). CallerID works intermittently at best on my 942.


----------



## Tom-Tx (May 23, 2005)

Has there been any update on this issue?
It seems for some, CallerID only works sometimes, and for others (my case) it works but not as well as it did with my past receivers (942 displays "Info not available" whereas 500 series gave at least the phone # if not name as well).


----------



## Jerry 42 (Feb 25, 2003)

As best I can tell from this and other forums the 942 Caller ID problem may never be fixed. At one point Dish seem interested in the problem and even called me, but that was over 3 months ago and I have not heard anything from Dish since that time. Perhaps it will better on the MPEG4 verison of the 942.


----------

